# Videos from Wisconsin TEMS class



## Bon-Tech (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's some links to the TEMS class I attended in July. I thought some might like to see them. The CO shooting happened on day 2 of class, which made us all even more aware of the need for this type of training:



Channel 6: http://fox6now.com/2012/07/22/law-enforcement-training-involves-mass-casualty-simulation/

Channel 4: http://www.todaystmj4.com/news/local/163369856.html

Channel 12: http://www.wisn.com/news/south-east...io/-/10150328/15627858/-/rmsm4yz/-/index.html

Channel 58: http://www.cbs58.com/news/local-news/Local-First-Responders-Train-for-Tragedy-163356216.html


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 6, 2012)

awesome!


----------

